# Study: Those Over 45 Not Meeting Muscle Strength Guidlines



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2014)

A study says those over 45 not meeting muscle strength guidlines.

http://www.empr.com/adults-over-45-not-meeting-muscle-strengthening-guidelines/article/372856/

Simple, you don't use you will lose it. You don't use you will never develop it.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2014)

I love my muscles and work 'em out daily. I hope I can keep them my whole lifelong.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree, use it or lose it, especially in our senior years.


----------



## Debby (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still trimming my own horses feet (which I'm off to do as soon as I post this comment!) and I like to pat myself on the back for that as I'll be 60 in a few months.  And I talked to a lady a few days ago who is 71 and she still trims her own horses feet, so staying strong is possible.  Like you said SeaBreeze, use 'em or lose 'em.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

I cut my own toenails...  hahahahahaha...   and I can still bend my leg up to reach them..  that's got to be something.. lol!!


----------



## Debby (Sep 30, 2014)

How many here do yoga or something that helps to keep you more supple and build up muscle strength?  I have a great set of DVD's that each have five 'sets' that include a warm up and a cool down period.  Beautiful places and her voice is so easy to listen to.  I do it less in summer because the garden keeps me busy but it sure helps wonderfully.  I highly recommend finding one you like to follow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Basically, I walk for exercise, usually 12-15 miles a week.  I want to incorporate some stretching for flexibility..  Yoga is good for balance. I've tried it but did not enjoy it.  I have also tried Tai Chi which is good for balance, but it bored the holy heck out of me..  way too slow.    I have no interest in upper body weight training.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

I've tried yoga, but didn't care for it, it was hard on my neck and lower back and not enjoyable, just did a couple of classes and quit.  Did some TaiChi classes a long time ago, and really like them.  The instructor was excellent!

Now I go to a Silver Sneakers class that's pretty much toning, strength and stretching.  We do it along with listening to oldie type music, and I use 5 lb. weights, resistance band and small ball for the exercises.

I also do Palango sometimes, but like Zumba better...anything to music I usually like.  I walk a couple of miles a day, and some days will take an additional walk on my own.  At the gym I'll do the exercise bike, treadmill, elliptical and weight machines.  I don't get intense about anything, and a workout is usually only around an hour, a couple of times a week.

I have some old Step Reebok tapes that I really like, and a Turbo Jam CD, but I haven't used them for years now.  Did that mostly when I was working.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

My kinda Yoga!  lol!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2014)

Lift weights .. improve your memory... another study :  http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-10/giot-lwi100114.php


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

Another reason I never cared for Yoga, my furkids always wanted to help.


----------



## Debby (Oct 1, 2014)

That was hilarious SeaBreeze!  What a great way to end my evening - big smile on my face!  I'm sure I'll have good dreams tonight.  Thanks for sharing that video.

My cat is the same way.  Total nuisance and reminds me of my kids when they were little.  The minute you go for some me time, they're right there in your face and won't go away.


----------



## Debby (Oct 1, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My kinda Yoga!  lol!!
> 
> View attachment 10071





Far more flexible than me!


----------

